# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фото Ил-76, Ан-12, Ан-26

## Диман

Если нужны фотки пишите в личку strelok0909@mail.ru.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Так размещай их здесь.

----------


## gigzon

И впрямь, а то чего сразу в личку? :Wink:

----------


## Диман

Извините меня просто у меня все фотографии от 600кб и выше

----------


## Диман

Извините меня просто у меня все фотографии от 600кб и выше.Но вот сайт сейчас только фотографии загружу http://samoletiki.ucoz.ru/photo?lu_6Cq . Если что будет не так то мне всего лишь 14 лет.

----------


## Диман

[ссылка удалена - админ] размещайте фотки, там и мои посмареть можно Ил-76, Ан-12

----------


## Д.Срибный

не надо агитировать размещать фотографии на других сайтах, их можно разместить и у нас - для этого форум и сайт и существует )

----------


## Диман

Понял больше буду исправлюсь

----------


## Диман

Вот маленькая фоточка

----------


## Диман

фоткаю вообще далеко от аэродрома.

----------


## An-Z

уж не на мобильник ли?

----------


## Антон

> уж не на мобильник ли?


Canon PowerShot A470 :Wink:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> уж не на мобильник ли?


Раз пошла такая пьянка, может наполним эту тему аэропланами ВТА?

----------


## An-Z

Резонно! 
Фоткам с Оренбурга был бы рад, много интересного там летает, но только хорошего качества, если можно.. По поводу больших размеров можно не переживать, сейчас фото автоматически уменьшаются до допустимых размеров.
Денис, а что мешало сразу запостить нечто эдакое?  :Wink:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

АН-12 ЛенВо

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Резонно! 
> 
> Денис, а что мешало сразу запостить нечто эдакое?


Исправляюсь. Под рукой ничего не оказалось с транспортниками.

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  другое дело! Ан-72 немножко не в тему.. наверно есть резон по этому самолёту отдельную темку создать.. щас пошкребусь по сусекам.

----------


## vomit airways

> Исправляюсь. Под рукой ничего не оказалось с транспортниками.


А по борту "59" больше ничего нет?
Его бы еще и в ветку про "калибровщики"... :Rolleyes:

----------


## elevon

ко Твери и Псков добавим  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> ко Твери и Псков добавим


Ан-12 на посадку заходит, это вроде Левашевский борт?

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 11.08.2014 года)


Еще фотографии

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 14 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95404 (заводской № 7345402).Снято 12.08.2014 года.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 04 желтый RF-90337 (снято 14.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 14.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 15.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД «Георгий Пакилев» RA-76724 (снято 15.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-76МД «Георгий Пакилев» RA-76724 (снято 15.08.2014 года)


Сразу же улетел

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RA-76718 (снято 15.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RA-76718 (снято 18.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК 10 красный с белой окантовкой (снято 21.08.2014 года)

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

Три Ильюши

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 21.08.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RA-76638,RA-78750,RA-78842 224 ЛО в августе-сентябре 2012 года (с сайта "Одноклассники").

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 10.09.2014 года).

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 15.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-72 RF-90372 (снято 16.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 16.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный (снято 16.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 16.09.2014 года)


Вернулся обратно...

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 16.09.2014 года).

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный (снято 17.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 17.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный и Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 18.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 19.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 19.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-18В RF-91821 (снято 19.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-72 RF-90372 (снято 19.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 24.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-18В RF-91821 (снято 24.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-72 RF-90372 (снято 24.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 24.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 24.09.2014 года)


Вернулся обратно...

----------


## Fencer

> Ан-72 RF-90372 (снято 24.09.2014 года)


Сел обратно...

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 14 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95404 (снято 26.09.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный с белой окантовкой (снято 02.10.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 34 красный (снято 29.09.2014 года)

----------


## Антон

Сегодня в Стригино

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ил-76МД (RA-76686) (с/н 0063468045) ВВС*

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный (снято 19.11.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный (снято 19.11.2014 года)


Еще фотографии...

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 02 красный (снято 26.11.2014 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134УБЛ б/н 33 синий с белой окантовкой RF-66039 (снято 15.12.2014 года)

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ил-76МД (RA-76713) (cн 0063474193) ВВС*

----------


## OKA

Фото Ил-76МД ВВС России с учений в Тверской обл. здесь : С экипажами тяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД ВВС России проведено уникальное учение с бомбометанием | ОАО «Ил»

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 09.02.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 09.02.2015 года)


Снято 10.02.2015 года

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ил-76Т (ER-IBA) (cн 0003427796) Аэротранскарго*



Фотография сделана в момент подготовки самолета к установке в музей возле аэропорта "Минск-2" взамен Ил-76ТД (EW-76710) (сн 0063473182) Trans Avia Export Cargo Airlines.

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ил-76МД (RA-78838) (cн 1003402044) 224 ЛО*

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (снято 17.02.2015 года)

----------


## Pavel "Myth"

IL-76MD-90A (IL-476) Russian Air Force by Pavel &quot;Myth&quot; YB, on Flickr

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 15 красный (снято 18.02.2015 года)

----------


## Антон

Сегодня в Стригино

----------


## ZaSlon

RF-76827

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 10 красный с белой окантовкой (снято 25.03.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

А-50У «Владимир Иванов» б/н 33 красный с белой окантовкой RF-50602 (снято 01.04.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 06 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95411 (снято 07.04.2015 года)

----------


## maxik



----------


## GThomson

смена регистрации

----------


## AC

> Вложение 62913Вложение 62914


Не могу точно разглядеть на своём мониторе: это RF-12560?  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> Не могу точно разглядеть на своём мониторе: это RF-12560?


По реестру, точно так.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК бн 07 красный (снято 24.04.2015 года)

----------


## AC

Сутки спустя:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ккарай

76745 на порядок на взлетном режиме гремит громче

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 02 красный с белой окантовкой (снято 28.04.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 80 синий RF-94283 (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Avia M

Данные двигатели очень идут Ил-76...

----------


## ккарай

эмбрези гармоничней смотрелась.бы

----------


## Fencer

> эмбрези гармоничней смотрелась.бы


Не очень понятно к чему это?

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134АК «Тихоокеанский флот России» б/н 01 синий RF-66001 (снято 29.07.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-22 RF-75337 (снято 29.07.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134УБЛ «Граф Муравьев-Амурский» б/н 54 синий RF-66054 (снято 10.08.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Снято 21.08.2015 года

----------


## OKA

"В воскресенье для МАКСа в Жуковский прибудут:
Ил-76МДК-II прилетает в 9-9:30
Ил-76МД-90А ближе к 18:00"

МАКС-2015 - Страница 9



"Источник: компания «ОАО "Ил"» Опубликовано: 20.08.2015, 11:54

На авиасалоне "МАКС-2015" впервые будут продемонстрированы серийный тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А, первый строевой самолет Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России подобного типа, и уникальный самолет-лаборатория Ил-76МДК-II Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина, предназначенный для тренировок в условиях невесомости. Оба самолета разработаны ОАО "Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина".

Самолеты не будут принимать участие в летной программе авиасалона, а будут демонстрироваться на статической экспозиции воздушных судов.

ОАО "Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина" и Центр подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина представляют Вам уникальную возможность съемки обоих самолетов в полете - перелеты Ил-76МД-90А и Ил-76МДК-II с аэродромов базирования в Жуковский состоятся 23 августа 2015 года.

Приглашаем Вас осветить в Вашем СМИ прибытие самолетов на авиасалон "МАКС-2015".

После посадки самолетов будут организованы пресс-подходы к летчикам. Самолет Ил-76МД-90А будет пилотироваться экипажем под командованием шеф-пилота ОАО "Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина", заслуженного летчика-испытателя РФ, Героя России Николая Дмитриевича Куимова. Экипаж самолета Ил-76МДК-II Центра подготовки космонавтов возглавит старший пилот-инструктор эскадрильи авиационного управления ЦПК Сергей Даниилович Магро, обладающий уникальными навыками создания искусственной невесомости."

На авиасалоне "МАКС-2015" впервые будут продемонстрированы серийный тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А и уникальный самолет-лаборатория Ил-76МДК-II Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А. Гагарина / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

Наверное такой : ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

и какой-то из этих : ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 14 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95404 (снято 28.08.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134Ш-2 б/н 20 красный с белой окантовкой RF-66038 (снято 04.09.2015 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RF-76773 (снято 11.09.2015 года)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
123 Авиаремонтный завод: fotografersha

----------


## KURYER

Фотографии мои с Дня авиации в Ульяновске, аэродром Восточный:



Как руководство Ульяновской области, командующий транспортной авиации ВВС России принимали новый ИЛ-76МД-90А "Виктор Ливанов"

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М RA-78824 (снято 06.10.2015 года)

----------


## Nasok

Передача в ВТА. 3 Декабря 2015. Иваново.

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RF-76773 (снято 09.12.2015 года)

----------


## Nasok

...

----------


## ZaSlon

Ил-76 гостях в НН. ВВС РФ:

...и ВВС Иордании:

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 14 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95404 (снято 23.12.2015 года)

----------


## Djoker

Добавление адреса подписки

----------


## KURYER

Фоторепортаж первых полетов Ил-76МД-90А в составе Военно-транспортной авиации России
Фотографий много, смотреть в Фоторепортаже

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*А-50* над Пермью, январь 2016 г.:

Фото: PAL337.

----------


## Fencer

Ил-78М б/н 50 синий RF-94275 (снято 24.03.2016 года)

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК бн 17 красный с белой окантовкой (снято 25.03.2016 года)

----------


## OKA

"45 лет назад впервые в воздух поднялся транспортный самолет Ил-76. Историю легендарного «Илюши» смотрите в репортаже Константина Коковешникова на телеканале «Звезда».

На момент создания это был самый современный «транспортник» в мире, при этом создан он был с нуля всего лишь за пять лет: 28 июня 1966 года Министерство авиационной промышленности СССР поручило ОКБ С. В. Ильюшина провести исследовательские работы, а 25 марта 1971 года самолет впервые поднялся в воздух.

Генеральный конструктор Сергей Ильюшин, создавший во время войны легендарный Ил-2 был еще жив, и, не смотря на проблемы со здоровьем, участвовал в разработке этой машины. Однако главная заслуга в создании Ил-76 принадлежит его ученику Генриху Новожилову.

После опытных продувок моделей в аэродинамических трубах ЦАГИ конструкторы смогли выбрать оптимальную модель конструкции, которая с одной стороны была надежной и прочной, а с другой обеспечивала хорошие эксплуатационные характеристики. Особая сложность состояла в том, что согласно заказу военных, 200-тонная машина должна была садиться и взлетать в том числе и с грунтовых взлетно-посадочных площадок, так как считалось, что в случае войны большинство аэродромных полос будет практически сразу разрушено. В ОКБ было разработано пятиопорное многоколёсное шасси. Во-первых, при подспущенных колесах, оно обеспечивало мягкую посадку на грунт или лед, а во-вторых, не оставляло на земле «колеи».

Производство было налажено на Ташкентском авиационном заводе. В советские времена с конвейера сошли 940 Ил-76 самых разных модификаций. Эти самолеты применялись для переброски и десантирования войск, для спасательных операций, тушения пожаров, исследований, подготовки космонавтов и много другого. За годы эксплуатации Ил-76 зарекомендовал себя одним из самых надежных транспортников в мире.

Применялся Ил-76 и в Афганистане: там появилось понятие «Афганский заход», когда многотонная машина заходит на посадку с большой скоростью, чтобы быть менее уязвимой для ПЗРК. Скорость при посадке норовит поднять самолёт вверх. Чтобы этого не произошло, приходится направлять его вниз к земле носом, поэтому происходит посадка на переднюю стойку. До этого на самолетах такого размера подобного не делал никто.

После распада СССР производство самолета осталось в другой стране. Решение о переносе производства в Ульяновск было принято в конце 2000-х, а в 2011 году был построен первый экземпляр Ил-76МД-90А. Это глубоко модернизированная версия самолета Ил-76МД, которая отличается от предшественника новой конструкцией крыла, рассчитанной на большую нагрузку и больший срок службы, двигателями ПС-90А-76, каждый из которых имеет тягу 14,5 тонны. Почти полностью переработана и «начинка» самолета: он оснащен новым бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием, перспективным пилотажно-навигационным комплексом «Купол-3», кабина пилотов оборудована новыми приборами.

Но главной заслугой инженеров и конструкторов  стал сам перенос производства с завода ТАПО в Узбекистане на «Авиастар-СП» в Ульяновске, где оно по сути было начато с нуля. К примеру, была проделана огромная работа по переводу в цифровой формат чертежей самолета, который до этого строился по плазово-шаблонному методу, когда макет деталей вырезали, в полную величину, из металла. Всего Министерство обороны заказало 39 таких самолетов с поставкой до 2020 года."

Легендарный «трудяга» Ил-76 отмечает юбилей - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## KURYER

Ан-12БК-ППС (45 красный):
 
 


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

На удачу...

----------


## Fencer

> На удачу...


Это Ан-10А ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134АК б/н 53 синий RF-66053 (снято 08.04.2016 года).

----------


## Avia M

Отныне со звездой...

----------


## OKA

"На Байконур доставлена двигательная установка системы аварийного спасения для пилотируемого корабля #СоюзМС."

https://twitter.com/roscosmos/status/735844571754725376


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*А-50У*, Б.С-но, апрель 2016 г.:
   
Фото: Kindmagic.

----------


## Avia M

8345806.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 06 красный с белой окантовкой RF-95411 (снято 21.07.2016 года).

----------


## ПСП

Караганда. Первая половина 80-х. Из фотоархива Андрея Барова.

----------


## ПСП

Ан-26 №01 . С сайта "Ок".

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Заход на посадку *А-50* на аэр. Берёзовка (Печора). Внизу река Каменка:

Одноклассники.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БК б/н 06 красный RF-95411 (снято 15.08.2016 года).

----------


## Fencer

Снято 29.08.2016 года.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

АН-124-100 "Руслан".

----------


## OKA

Фото Ил-76МД - RF-76643 и др. :

 

Улыбака RF-76643 - Planespotting Time

----------


## Fencer

Снято 07.10.2016 года.

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134УБЛ б/н 33 синий RF-66039 (снято 12.10.2016 года).

----------


## Fencer

В новой окраске (снято 15.11.2017 года).

----------


## Fencer

В новой окраске...
Источники
https://aviaforum.ru/threads/ejsk.33637/page-45
https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...8#post-2133214

----------


## OKA

И видео :

----------


## Fencer

Во время ВЭФ-2019 7 Ил-76-х ВТА России (снято 02.09.2019 года).

----------


## Fencer

Внимание на номерной знак... https://russianplanes.net/id256082

----------


## Avia M

Прошлое...

----------


## Fencer

КТС32-Ил-76МД https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_340609

----------


## Avia M

В Тверской области экипажи военно-транспортной авиации на самолетах Ил-76МД выполнили полеты, отработав один их сложных элементов боевой подготовки - посадку на грунтовую взлетно-посадочную полосу.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

ВЭФ-2021. Снято 03.09.2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12БП UR-11315 https://karopka.ru/community/user/13419/?MODEL=442738

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RF-78663

----------


## Fencer

http://www.bvvaul.ru/photos/photos_p...oto_kamarauli/

----------


## Fencer

Источник ХВВАУЛ - Сайт выпускников Харьковского Высшего Военного Авиационного Училища Летчиков

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...lbum=116&pos=0

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=138&page=1

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Главная - СВВАУЛ

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД RF-86898 (источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d136.9290169).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d136.9290169

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306020

----------


## AMCXXL

Источник
https://russianplanes.net/id309540
https://russianplanes.net/id310656

----------


## AMCXXL

Ан-12 полностью устарел и в эксплуатации их все меньше и меньше, интересно как их заменят, если проекта нет, может Y-9 купить в Китае или просто использовать больше Ил-76?

----------

